# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Σύγκρουση Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ με το Ροδάνθη

## Leo

Ένα ατύχημα σύγκρουσης του Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ με το Ροδάνθη συνέβη πρίν λίγο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατά την διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης του πρώτου. Περισσότερα νέα σε λίγο.

----------


## Markos

Και εγω τωρα το ακουσα. Ακουσα πως το Κεντερης εκανε δοκιμαστικο μεσα στο λιμανι και συγκρουστηκε με το ροδανθη που ερχοταν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλά από ράδιο αρβύλα (και δεν κατηγορώ βέβαια τον φίλο Μάρκο, αυτό άκουσε) έχουμε να ακούσουμε.......

Το *Ροδάνθη* ήταν όλη την ημέρα στο λιμάνι (*ΕΔΩ* απογευματινή φωτογραφία του σήμερα, που ανέβασα πριν λίγο) και θα έφευγε για δρομολόγιο στις 20.00.

----------


## Nautikos II

Τι ωρα εγινε η συγκρουση;

----------


## Nautikos II

Κατι πρεπει να παιχτηκε, διπλα στο Aeolos Kenteris II ειναι τα ρυμουλκα Taxiarchis και Iason

----------


## Leo

Να παρακλέσω να μην γίνουμε κανάλι? Έγινε ένα ατύχημα ευτχώς χωρίς θύματα (τουλάχιστον μέχρι ώρας δεν υπάρχει  τέτοιο θέμα). Όταν υπάρξουν νεότερα θα ενημερωθείτε αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει ό πανικός... Ηερμία!

----------


## jps

> Τι ωρα εγινε η συγκρουση;


http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4525

----------


## Leo

Αφού σας ευχαριστήσω όλους για την υπομονή σας. Να σας πώ ότι η αρχική είδηση έιναι σωστή. Το περιστατικό έγινε στισ 19.50 περίπου, ενώ το Ροδάνθη ετοιμαζόταν για αναχώρηση όπως μας ενημέρωσε ό φίλος jps με το λινκ απο το Marinews. Δεν υπήρξαν θύματα ή τραυματισμοί κλπ. Υπήρξαν μικρές υλικές ζημιές και στα δύο πλοία. Να σημειωθεί ότι το Αίολος Κεντέρης προσέκρουσε το Ροδάνθη με την πλώρη και άρα υπέστη " τσαλάκωμα " στην πλώρη του. Φαντάζομαι ότι αύριο, με το φώς της μέρας θα έχουμε φωτογραφίες. Ευτυχώς ανόδυνο το ατύχημα τα αίτια του οποίου ερευνούνται απο το ΚΛΠ και θα έχουμε ανακοίνωση απο το ΥΕΝ αργότερα ή αύριο.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι φαίνεται, επιστρατεύτηκε τελικά το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, και αυτή τη στιγμή καταπλέει στα διακοσάρια.

Εντύπωση μου προξενεί πάντως (θετική) το πόσο γρήγορα ανταποκρίθηκε η εταιρεία στην αντικατάσταση της Ροδάνθης, αφού ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Μαρίνα ήταν αρκετό καιρό ''σταματημένη'' στα Ροδίτικα.

Εκτός αν πρόκειται περί συμπτώσεως, και αύριο μεθαύριο το πλοίο θα ξεκινούσε ούτως ή άλλως.

----------


## Nautikos II

Kαι λιγα λογια απο τη Ναυτεμπορικη για το ΄΄αγκαλιασμα΄΄

----------


## uddox

Τώρα πονάει δόντι, κόψει πόδι.
Πλώρη με πλώρη στα ψηλά, και ο κόσμος στον μώλο, ώστε να επιθεωρήσουν το πλοίο ?? 
Ημαρτον , μέρες που έρχονται

----------


## Νaval22

Παιδια η εικόνα του κεντέρη να πέφτει πάνω στο ροδάνθη ήταν κατι ασυληπτο προσωπικά δεν φανταζόμουν ποτε ότι θα ζούσα κατι τέτοιο

----------


## manolis m.

Ε, ποιος φανταζεται οτι κατι τετοιο μπορει να του τυχει.... Και μαλιστα μπροστα στα ματια του...

----------


## Stratosp

> Από ότι φαίνεται, επιστρατεύτηκε τελικά το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ για να κάνει το δρομολόγιο του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, και αυτή τη στιγμή καταπλέει στα διακοσάρια.
> 
> Εντύπωση μου προξενεί πάντως (θετική) το πόσο γρήγορα ανταποκρίθηκε η εταιρεία στην αντικατάσταση της Ροδάνθης, αφού ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Μαρίνα ήταν αρκετό καιρό ''σταματημένη'' στα Ροδίτικα.
> 
> Εκτός αν πρόκειται περί συμπτώσεως, και αύριο μεθαύριο το πλοίο θα ξεκινούσε ούτως ή άλλως.


και στη θεση του Μαρινα το Μιλενα.

----------


## marioskef

Ελπίζω ο "....."  :Wink:  να έχει να μας δείξει ένα κατατοπιστικό αποκλειστικό Φωτορεπορτάζ από το συμβάν... Πιο κοντά δεν γίνεται...

----------


## Leo

Μέχρι αυτή την ώρα δεν υπάρχουν επίσημες ανακοινώσεις για το ατύχημα από το ΥΕΝ, αλλά ούτε και από τις εμπλεκόμενες εταιρείες (τουλάχιστον στα αντίστοιχα websites).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Leo το ΥΕΝ έχει βγάλει επίσημη ανακοίνωση, η οποία βέβαια είναι στο γνωστό τυπικό ύφος του υπουργείου, και δεν προσθέτει κάτι νεότερο στην πληροφόρηση μας.




> *ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ & ΝΗΣΙΩΤΙΚΗΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ* 
> *ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μ.Τρίτη, 22 Απριλίου 2008 
> 
> 
> ...


ΠΗΓΗ : *ΥΕΝΑΝΠ*

----------


## uddox

Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πεί τι ώρα ακριβώς έγινε το συμβάν??

----------


## Νaval22

7,45 πανω κάτω

----------


## Markos

Εχει κανεις καμια φωτογραφια των πλοιων μετα το περιστατικο;

----------


## Leo

Ναι θα έχουμε αύριο μέσα στην ημέρα μερικές. Υπομονή μέχρι τότε!

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα τα ειδα απο κοντα, το καλο ειναι οτι κανενα απο τα δυο πλοια δεν εχει *μεγαλες* υλικες ζημιες

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το καλύτερο το άκουσα εχτές στο λεωφορείο, κατεβαίνοντας στο λιμάνι. Δύο "θείες" συζητάνε και με το που βγαινουμε στο λιμάνι αλλάζει το θέμα της συζήτησης και λέει η μία στην άλλη....:

"Το άκουσες που τράκαραν δύο πλοία? Αυτό το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ, με το άλλο το ΡΟΔΑΦΝΗ..."

----------


## JASON12345

Κρυ :Smile: φάκουγες τις κυρίες,Γιώργο;

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλω να ενημερώσω τους φίλους του φόρουμ ότι τα μηνύματα με τις αντιπαραθέσεις σχετικά με τις φώτο του δυστυχήματος μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MYTILENE

Διάβασα σε εφημερίδα-*ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΟ!!!*Οτι και καλά το ατύχημα ήταν στημένο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  και θέλανε να κάνουνε τα ίδια όπως με το SEA DIAMOND:twisted::twisted:!!!Είναι τρελλοί οι άνθρωποι τελικά ή το παίζουν???Πόσες ακόμα μακακίες θα γράψουν για να πουλήσουν  φύλλα

----------


## Giorgos_D

Συμφωνώ...Το ατύχημα ηταν στημενο ωστε να μπορεσει να ερθει ο Απόστολος στις 2 τελευταιες συναντήσεις.

Όσα  για τις κυρίες Ιάσωνα, και να μην ηθελα να κρυφακουσω, τα μαργαριταρια αυτα δεν ηταν δυνατο να μην τα ακουσω...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δέν τους κάνει απο 3 αγωγές καπτα-Μάκης και Α. Βεντούρης θα βρώ και θα βάλω φώτο απο την στούκα! Απαράδεκτος κίτρινος τύπος!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...θα βρώ και θα βάλω φώτο απο την στούκα!...


Φίλε μου Απόστολε δεν νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς και πολύ. Έχει *''γεμίσει''* στην κυριολεξία το διαδίκτυο από δαύτες !!! 
Μέχρι και καρέ - καρέ *όλο* το σκηνικό της σύγκρουσης έχουμε δει.  :Wink: 

Μόνο στο φόρουμ μας μου φαίνεται σταθήκαμε διακριτικοί (καλώς ή κακώς, δεν το εξετάζω).

----------

